# Spinning line



## wishin (Sep 11, 2007)

Its time to respool the families reels. Aside from the Fireline and Spyderwire types does anyone have a favorite? I am leaning toward the Cajun line brand. Anyone have a better choice/reason not to try this one?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I know this may sound funny, but Hockey is my witness. One of my really good friends lives in Roosevelt and swears by that Cajun line. me, him, hockey and hockey's brothers usually fish Lake Powell every spring. I don't know what it was about that Cajun line but those fish must've been able to see it or sense it or something because the fishing was red hot and he couldn't catch a cold if he was trying. He tried tons of different bait, jigs, spoon, lures and nothing. This went on for a whole day. We thought he had a curse or something cast on him. He finally took my extra rod and began fishing the next day with clear line on it and did just as well as us. Resorted back to his pole and couldn't buy a fish. I am not saying Cajun line isn't good because I have fished with him numerous times and seen him catch lots of fish and many times outfish's me using it. But something about that trip that line just wasn't the ticket. Must've been the water clarity or something that's all I can think of but he swears he will never use that again. Just my experience though..


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

If you are just spooling your reels once a year I would go with a super line, I like Power Pro. They wont hold any memory and wont break down over the year. I respool about every month but I fish a lot. If you dont fish too much any mono is going to come off in big loops from all the memory and you will miss a lot of fish. Its not too expensive to respool often. Our fresh water fish will never take more than 20 feet of line so just fill the last 50 yards everytime at sportsmans with a good mono and you will be good.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been using Magna Thin for several years and have no regrets with it.
It works well all 4 seasons for me.
I kine 4# and 6# line because casts very well.
I use 6# for wiper in the spring.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I have been using Magna Thin for several years and have no regrets with it.
> It works well all 4 seasons for me.
> I kine 4# and 6# line because casts very well.
> I use 6# for wiper in the spring.


+1


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, Magna Thin is good cold water line


----------

